# wut wheels do you think



## sampsonite (Sep 16, 2008)

I have found a few wheels that i like but im not totally sure what i want and i would like to hear sum feedback. I have a red torrid gto. I really think that the lexani lss-5 would look good in red on my car but idk if they make a size smaller that a 20. So im considering either chrome or maybe even black with a red lip. wut do you guys think.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

RMGTO Image Gallery :: LS1GTO.com/RMGTO.com GTO Wheels Repository

check these rims out-this should help........to confuse you more.


----------

